# Rendered Speculation: C7 Audi allroad by Theophilus Chin



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With the Audi A6 Avant now fully revealed, imagining a C7 version of the Audi allroad becomes a bit more easier. For those who can't imagine it themselves, render artist extraordinaire Theophilus Chin has gone ahead and done it for you. Yes, we see some points that we doubt Audi will do, such as rotor wheels, standard A6 grille and aluminum S-spec mirrors... but this is the closest we've seen. Check out more pics after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## jane369 (Jul 26, 2011)

I want have one someday~~
______________________________
dvdsetshop.co
Disney Movies DVD
Harry Potter 1-7 DVD


----------

